# .mdb Datenbank Zugriff fehlgeschlagen



## diegodn (4. Okt 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem - ich programmiere in der Firma mit Eclipse ein kleines Lagerbestand Programm mit .mdb Datenbank Anbindung. In der Firma funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei.

Ich habe mir das Projekt kopiert und bei mir daheim aufs Notebook gemacht. Das Problem ist, wenn ich jetzt das Programm bei mir daheim starte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException

Ich habe in der Firma und auch daheim Windows 7 64bit und die selbe Eclipse Version, aber ich kann einfach nicht auf die .mdb Datenbank zugreifen.

Ich habe schon mehrere Java SDK und JRE in 32Bit und 64Bit in- und deinstalliert, aber es geht trotzdem nicht.

Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr irgendwelche Ideen habt an was es liegen könnte. Die ODBC Verbindung ist auch erstellt und ist auch richtig, weil ich es schon mehrmals geprüft habe.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Diego


----------



## Camill (4. Okt 2012)

Ohne entsprechendem Code wird dir hier keiner Helfen können.


----------



## diegodn (4. Okt 2012)

Hi Camill,

wieso denkst du es könnte am Code liegen?

In der Firma geht ja schließlich alles.

Gruß


----------



## Camill (4. Okt 2012)

Ich Zitier einfach mal aus der API:


> Thrown when an application attempts to use null in a case where an object is required. These include:
> 
> Calling the instance method of a null object.
> Accessing or modifying the field of a null object.
> ...


Quelle: NullPointerException (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2)


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Okt 2012)

diegodn hat gesagt.:


> wieso denkst du es könnte am Code liegen?


Java-Programme gelten im Allgemeinen als portabel. Naja, in deinem Fall nicht ganz. Das Programm wird nicht ohne Weiteres auf einem Nicht-Windows-System laufen.

Es muss nicht unbedingt am Code liegen, kann aber.
Welche abhängigen Bibliotheken benutzt du? Wie startest du dein Programm? Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Bild, das in der neuem Umgebung fehlt.
Das kann man nicht ohne die genaue Fehlermeldung sagen.


----------



## diegodn (5. Okt 2012)

Hallo L-ectron-X,

ich habe heute einfach mal den .metadata Ordner vom Eclipse Workspace in der Firma kopiert und bei mir daheim eingefügt. 

Und siehe da...es funktioniert 

Ich habe keine Ahnung wieso :bahnhof: aber die NullPointerException Fehlermeldung ist weg und ich kann auf die Datenbank zugreifen.

Jedenfalls, danke für eure Hilfe :toll:

Gruß
Diego


----------

